
People Like Netflix’s Original Content More Than Its Other Content - sua_3000
https://www.allflicks.net/people-like-netflixs-original-content-more-than-its-other-content/
======
pmontra
It could be self selection. There was a post on HN days ago with comments of
people dissatisfied with the lack of movies leaving Netflix. The fans of the
original content leave and the satisfaction indicator soars.

In order to take that as an indicator of the quality of Netflix original
content one should poll the people watching pirated copies of Netflix serials
and ask them how those serials compare with other content.

